#ubuntu-hn 2011-04-25
<mightymask> hola amigos miren que he estado tratando de compilar un codigo fuente que tengo en C y quiciera crear un .deb a partir de este pero no he tenido exito quisiera saber si me podian ayudar un poco o unic que tengo es el codigo fuente del programa nada mas y he instalado eldh_make y un monton de paquetes pero la verdad no se como hacerlo talvez alguien me puede orientar un poco y si son tan amables me podrian responder por correo ya que no siempre puedo e
<mightymask> mi correo es michaelsiu767@gmail.com
<mightymask> porfavor me he estado quebrando la cabeza en esto y la verdad me gustaria aprender
#ubuntu-hn 2011-04-29
<Itxshell> buenas noches a todos
